# Speed nocks on bow strings?



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

My bow is equipped with speed nocks from the factory (Halon 32). When I replace the strings, should I try to have my new strings equip the same with speed nocks? Do they make much difference? I have been told that black material is much more consistent than colors. Is this true with the newer materials?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes, I would. On some bows you don't just lose speed without the speed nocks but also it may not tune or shoot right without them. My supra max is a good example. With a bare string and no speed nocks, the knocking point has to be nearly 1" below level to get a flat bareshaft. And even though I can force it to tune it's a lot less forgiving for some reason. just a tiny mistake will spray an arrow. I put nocks back on in the correct places and it was back to its sweetheart self. 

So definitely see if your builder will add the nocks for you. Not sure about your question with the colors tho as I use all black or natural for all my cables so don't have anything to compare that to....

lee.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Speed nocks make a big difference, colors do not. They are very consistent for the most part. The only color with either manufacturer that i see a noticeable difference on is flo orange for some reason. And i measure finished diameter on every set that I make. You will see more of a difference in choosing the material. X99 finishes thickest, X/452X next, and rampage and mercury will be thinnest. Thinner is quicker.


----------



## Rids (Jul 17, 2018)

Bowgren2 said:


> My bow is equipped with speed nocks from the factory (Halon 32). When I replace the strings, should I try to have my new strings equip the same with speed nocks? Do they make much difference? I have been told that black material is much more consistent than colors. Is this true with the newer materials?


Color, do you mean the color of the outside shrink tubing or the color inside of the brass speednock? The outside shrink tubing color means nothing about mass or consistency - its just cosmetic. What will effect the shrink tube weight is if its a single wall or double wall tubing. Depending on who you get you brass speed nocks from, that may mean something. For Saunders brass speed nocks, the colors identify the mass of each nock - blacks are 5gr & reds are 7gr.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks. The question now is how do you have new strings equip with the same speed nocks at the same location? I do not build string for my bows. I hate leaving my bow at a shop for weeks to have new strings made. Also I like to have old strings for emergency backup.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

I do not install speed nocks on any new strings i make, for my customers in fact i have had customers ask me not to put them on. also on my personal bows i do not use them. if you are 1/4 inch off when putting them on you can do more harm than good, it is my belief the only way to install them is with a crony. i have proven to my customers the bow will be quiter with them off and speed will not hardly change, if at all when you use a properly built string


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have been told both leaving them off and that they are needed. I just want to know what string makers feel. Thanks edthearcher. May I ask what you mean by more harm.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

Bowgren2 said:


> I have been told both leaving them off and that they are needed. I just want to know what string makers feel. Thanks edthearcher. May I ask what you mean by more harm.


if the speed nocks are not in the exact place they should be they will slow the string down, I have found through personal experence and useing a conograph. by moving the nocks up and down in 1/4 in movements, till you find the exact spot. try it some time to find out for your self,


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

edthearcher said:


> if the speed nocks are not in the exact place they should be they will slow the string down, I have found through personal experence and useing a conograph. by moving the nocks up and down in 1/4 in movements, till you find the exact spot. try it some time to find out for your self,


Just built a set of strings for a Bowtech Destroyer 350, 29"DL / 60# DW ....did some speed nock experimenting. No speed nocks (277 fps). Two speed nocks top and bottom starting at 19" from end (283fps). Three speed nocks top and bottom, adding nocks towards the loops (284 fps). Four top and bottom (285fps). Five top and bottom (286 fps). Six top an bottom, drastic drop back down (281 fps).

Had fun, learned a little along the way.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Walker7036, thanks for your information. Did you try to place them at the same location as original strings? What made you start at 19"? If you do not have a chronograph it seem that you should not just guess. How much difference does the 9 fps make in point of impact?
I always have fun learning new things from tinkering or others. Thanks again!


----------



## Rids (Jul 17, 2018)

Depending on what brand bow you are making a string for, sometime the manufacture will provide the factor spec location/combination they require. PSE will do this, not sure about the rest.


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bowgren2 said:


> Walker7036, thanks for your information. Did you try to place them at the same location as original strings? What made you start at 19"? If you do not have a chronograph it seem that you should not just guess. How much difference does the 9 fps make in point of impact?
> I always have fun learning new things from tinkering or others. Thanks again!


A reputable string builder gave me the spec for speed nocks on the D350- (3) at 19"..... I figured I would start out with no nocks, and then gradually build up to the factory spec, and then go beyond to check for improvement or failure. 

And 9 fps makes a significant difference in arrow drop when start moving beyond 30yds.


----------

